# Yamo, Beco, Ergo... so many choices



## ladybug88 (Feb 12, 2004)

:

I still can't make my mind







:. I like all of the above and few others







, but I am going to buy only one. SO, I need to make my mind.

My little guy is 33lbs, loves to be carried and I love to wear him.

What are the differences between the Yamo, Beco and the Ergo carrier?

Plese, help







:

Love,
Daniela


----------



## kht2006 (Jun 28, 2007)

To further muddy the waters, I have been looking at a Sutemi Pack. It is also a ssc. I have an ergo. I loved it for a long time, but now I love it less. I'm not sure why?
DD does love to ride on my back in the ergo.


----------



## ladybug88 (Feb 12, 2004)

One thing I don't want is straps that cross (someone called them 'army' (.)(.)s) when baby is on the back.


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

The waters could be muddied much, much more than that! LOL! I am slowly working on an article comparing all the soft structured carriers. There is the APLX, Patapum, Jetpak, Connecta (not available in North America), Scootababy (that's a 1 shouldered model), and lots more. I'll stay out of this one for now if I can manage that because there is just too darned much to say and I am trying to stay focused on getting all the info down. Sorry!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

At this point, the Yamo is hard to find in the U.S. (unless you can grab one on TBW for sale or trade forum). As far as Beco vs. Ergo, I have both and I'd definitely go for the Ergo for a 33lb. child. The Beco is absolutely gorgeous, but it's made from quilter's cotton and it would make me a tad nervous with an older, heavier child. The Ergo is more substantial, and I think you'll get longer use out of it (but, it just can't compare with the beauty of the Beco).

The Yamo, Beco and Ergo don't need to be crossed. You wear them similar to a rucksack carry with a wrap, and they have a chest strap to keep the straps from sneaking off your shoulders.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

One advantage of the Beco is that it is taller than an Ergo (although I've found the Ergo plenty tall with the children I've worn in it, both my own and others). I think the construction is plenty sturdy, it may have a decorative layer but it's made of twill for the body, so I don't think it's at all likely to fail structurally.

I will say that I personally find the Ergo more comfortable because the padding is thicker in the waistband and shoulders. Some people prefer less padding but I like it.

I've been debating whether to get a Yamo or not....there are several listed for sale on the FSOT forum at www.thebabywearer.com and I've also seen them listed on ebay.

I would stay away from the Sutemi because I don't like the crossing straps design; it's not nearly as quick and easy as the backpack design of the Yamo, Beco, and Ergo.

Another option to throw out there -- you might want to consider the Toddler Patapum. It has an extra strap to make it more supportive for bigger babies.


----------



## ladybug88 (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you know the length of the Yamo and the Ergo? WHich one has longer 'body' ?


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ladybug88* 
Do you know the length of the Yamo and the Ergo? WHich one has longer 'body' ?

Off to check.... Be right back. Don't go 'way.
<dig, dig, shuffle, shuffle, hmmm...pant pant>
Okay I'm back.
It's pretty much the same.


----------



## ladybug88 (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks a lot







.

Love,
Daniela


----------



## ladybug88 (Feb 12, 2004)

After everything I read, i think I am in love w/ the Yamo. Now, I only need to make my ind on the color







: .

Love,
Daniela


----------

